# New Guy Intro & Question?



## captain26 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello to everyone from down South in the Atlanta, GA area! Been lurking here for a few weeks taking in the site and getting the feel for model railroading. As a young fellow I had a couple of the standard round/oval setups but always dreamed of a bigger layout when I got older. Life kind of got in the way and now that I'm retired and have time, I'd like to tackle that bigger layout. I visited my LHS and spoke with the owner who took some time and showed me several train sets and talked layouts with me. He recommended HO scale and the Woodlands Grand Valley/River Pass Layout Kit (4 x 8) for a beginner project. Is this a good start for a newbie or should I be looking at other options? Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Plain scratch building is cheaper and you get what you want opposed to getting what someone else wanted. The materials for most of the "kit layouts" are very high priced and there are cheaper and most of the time better options avalible.


----------



## Stratham Controller (Oct 22, 2012)

*I am a Newbie as well*

I decided to join this user group because I have been collecting lgb and second hand G SCALE guage for a number years for my 5 acres property on my block in Stratham, West Australia. If you would like to see the South West of WA, go to google maps and have a look around. Major places are close by like Bunbury, Busselton and Capel.
Not trying to be critical of the site, but i have struggled to enter a post like this, finding it is easier respond to earlier posts, Can anyone point me in the right area to post my questions, I do have a lot questions to ask...


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I too live the South West of WA. (Washington State, U.S. of A.)

Retirement is a good time to start a model RR, methinks....BTDT.
Last winter, my first as a retiree, I about went nuts for lack of things to do.
Now I have a HO RR and there is not enough time in the day.

I believe this section is as good a place as any for a newbie.


----------



## captain26 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Sean, I thought the prices were kind of steep especially when you added on the buildings kit and the scenery kit. Got real close to the thousand mark in a hurry, that would buy a lot of plywod, 2 x 4, etc! I'll probably have to go with a 4 x 8 layout for now so I'll start looking at layouts and scratch together a plan for a frame/table.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gary,

Welcome to the forum ... you're posts are coming through just fine. Reply to an existing thread is easy. You can create a new thread/post by going to a specific forum section from the home page (HO, for example), and then clicking on the New Thread toggle on the top/left of the forum page.

I lived in Fremantle some years back, and had a nice opportunity to travel down the coast toward Cape Leeuwin ... gorgeous country ... lots of nice vineyards ... watching the massive waves at Cape Leeuwin was something I'll never forget!

Cheers,

TJ


----------

